# Liam McGeary



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Became the new Bellator LHW champion last night in a close fight against Emanuel Newton, hopefully he'll get the likes of Tito, Bonnar or some decent sized name next


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

How'd you score the fight? I thought the judges were going to give it for Newton 49-48. I feel McGeary deserved the win though but it's weird how fights are scored these days. 

He looks pretty good on the feet and ground, but he can't keep getting taken down so easy and trying to fight from the back for the rest of his career.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> How'd you score the fight? I thought the judges were going to give it for Newton 49-48. I feel McGeary deserved the win though but it's weird how fights are scored these days.
> 
> He looks pretty good on the feet and ground, but he can't keep getting taken down so easy and trying to fight from the back for the rest of his career.


I was expecting Newton to take in 3-2 just as I expected Hendricks to take the second fight with Lawlor 3-2... needless to say I'm more than happy to be wrong on both of these fights, there was only one fighter looking to finish and fortunately both sets of judges seemed to have seen it that way.

Weird how we both posted Bellator threads at the same time, great minds and all that.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

gazh said:


> I was expecting Newton to take in 3-2 just as I expected Hendricks to take the second fight with Lawlor 3-2... needless to say I'm more than happy to be wrong on both of these fights, there was only one fighter looking to finish and fortunately both sets of judges seemed to have seen it that way.
> 
> Weird how we both posted Bellator threads at the same time, great minds and all that.



Haha, I know. After I posted that thread about no-one posting you'd just made one 

Any idea which rounds they gave to McGeary. I had him with the 1st and 3rd, would be interesting to know which of the 4th and 5th they gave him. 

Props to Newton though, in that first round I think a lot of fighters would have tapped many times over.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I know that on BloodyElbow, the guy scoring the fight went 10-8 McGeary for the first round, then 2 and 3 to McGeary and 4 and 5 to Newton.

I had it one round up to Newton, but felt that I think the second round could have went either way. Not a robbery but very interested to see how it went.

In the King Mo fight, I didnt hear the judges and said "29-28? How the hell did someone give Kongo a single round?" then we heard "The winner, but SPLIT decision". One of the worst bit of refereeing of all time.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I had it 3-2 for Newton, was tempted to give McGeary a 10-8 for the first as he completely controlled the round.

Also, Newton was saved by the bell in the 3rd, no way he was getting out of that mounted triangle.

But congrats to McGearly, its nice to a Brit Champ, even if it is in the B league.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

hmmm bellator is more like wwe just rigged bull shit no one even watches it anymore shits old news


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

McGeary has EVERY natural asset to his game. His only problem is he wants the submission too much. If he could learn the other aspects of jiu jitsu, namely sweeps, he would do a LOT better. Essentially he could have destroyed Newton but wanted to play it safe.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I had it for Newton, although I might be a bit biased, I am a fan of the guy. He gets him self out of some really bad situations and his knockout of King Mo was one of my all time favorites. He does not listen to his corner very well though. If he lost that fight it was because he kept putting himself in the positions to get subbed, McGeary was never able to initiate it himself.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^HIGHLY disagree. Newton getting inverted triangled from side control is more McGeary's feather than Newton's mistake.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

> If he lost that fight it was because he kept putting himself in the positions to get subbed, McGeary was never able to initiate it himself.


Yeah I should have said it was mostly Newton's willingness to stay on the ground with McGeary, not totally however. I don't think it was a travesty or anything I can see how they gave it to McGeary.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't have a score for that shit of a fight. The lack of ability on either side was at the least annoying at the most sickening. How many times must you get caught in a triangle before you stop falling for the exact same set up. And on the other side how many times do you need to be handed a finish and lose it?


And don't event get me started on Newtons whole run away and turn and duck your shoulder to throw a spinning backfist bullshit.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> And don't event get me started on Newtons whole run away and turn and duck your shoulder to throw a spinning backfist bullshit.


It's hard to critisise when you know it's worked twice though :s


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> It's hard to critisise when you know it's worked twice though :s


The first time on an unsuspecting King Mo, who has shown an inability to swallow his pride and not think he's Floyd Mayweather and on Joey f'n Beltran.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't have a score for that shit of a fight. The lack of ability on either side was at the least annoying at the most sickening. How many times must you get caught in a triangle before you stop falling for the exact same set up. And on the other side how many times do you need to be handed a finish and lose it?
> 
> 
> And don't event get me started on Newtons whole run away and turn and duck your shoulder to throw a spinning backfist bullshit.


I think that's a harsh assessment, Newton isn't a top-10 guy but he's durable as he showed in the first round and a less experienced fighter probably would have tapped. McGeary on the other hand could be a genuine top-10 guy if he can keep improving.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I want a rematch. This fight was awesome.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> I think that's a harsh assessment, Newton isn't a top-10 guy but he's durable as he showed in the first round and a less experienced fighter probably would have tapped. McGeary on the other hand could be a genuine top-10 guy if he can keep improving.


I actually thought he was top 10 before the fight. It showed us a few immaturities though. I was cool with him relaxing on the feet but he needs to work on his jiu jitsu for a while. He needs to learn how to finish the sub, know when to switch to an armbar or to keep the triangle solo, or when to actually go for a sub and not a sweep.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Side note: MVP's fan page went down. Seems like some guys followed suit after my sig change and couldnt get behind a guy who fights so sporadically.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Liam Mcgeary shows flashes of greatness. I'm definitely watching every time he steps into a cage.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

